# Slam Dunk vs Hajime no Ippo



## Aokiji (Oct 28, 2008)

What's the ultimate sports manga?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 28, 2008)

both are amazing
but slam dunk wins for me


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 28, 2008)

For me, too. Slam Dunk has better art and is more realistic.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 28, 2008)

SlamDunk.

Basketball baby


----------



## Tracespeck (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know why Slam Dunk is so popular honestly.  It was good but I never thought it was super amazing.

Ippo for me.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2008)

Slam Dunk, although Ippo is my 2nd favourite sports manga.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 28, 2008)

Slam Dunk.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 28, 2008)

I just wish it was longer or they would bring out a sequel 

also shameless advertising Slam Dunk FC


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 28, 2008)

slam dunk is pretty much as good as a sports manga gets


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2008)

out of those two, i think slam dunk is better, but the ending is kinda eh
i prefer major, and i also the boxing manga from the guy who does H2 and touch


----------



## Crowe (Oct 28, 2008)

Slam Dunk! though HnI is an incredibly good read too. SD! comes first because it's my all time favorite manga but HnI is in my top 5 series list atm.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> out of those two, i think slam dunk is better, but the ending is kinda eh
> i prefer major, and i also the boxing manga from the guy who does H2 and touch


You mean . It's a good read though I prefer H2 and Touch. H2 being my favorite Mitsuru Adachi series. It's brilliant although the "unique" art style puts people off from trying to read any Mitsuru Adachi series. H2 is in my top 10 favorite series


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Way, way, way too hard to choose. I just really can't. They're both equal in my book.


----------



## kururenu (Oct 28, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo for me, I think it does the slice of life stuff better.

Slam Dunk was good but to be honest half way through I got a bit sick of reading through all the long matches, So I skipped to the end.

I know It's shameful


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 28, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhhh
that's just to hard to decide :/


----------



## Sin (Oct 28, 2008)

Slam Dunk for me.


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 28, 2008)

Ashita no Joe owns both series, it has one of the most memorable endings in an anime.

A *spanking*?!
I remember Joe. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The main character Joe not only he loses the champion match but also loses he life in front of he's friends. Also at the end of the 1st season he's friend/rival dies after the match he had with him.




Ashita no Joe is a classic it's been parody/homage by many series even in Berserk and Hajime no Ippo, they know where it's at.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 28, 2008)

Slam Dunk.. by far


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 29, 2008)

Slam Dunk but its really close... HnI is briliant but Slam Dunk just taked the cake.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2008)

HnI for me, but that may be because Slam Dunk has ended and HnI is exciting me more

Though i wasnt to big of a fan of Slam Dunks ending


----------



## fxu (Oct 29, 2008)

Psyren hands down.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 29, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo, I hate basketball, love boxing.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 29, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo

Slam Dunk's ending... I was not pleased


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 29, 2008)

slam dunk hell yeah i love how one pass from rukawa to hanamichi could be sooooo epic and emotional.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Slam Dunk! though HnI is an incredibly good read too. SD! comes first because it's my all time favorite manga but HnI is in my top 5 series list atm.
> 
> 
> You mean . It's a good read though I prefer H2 and Touch. H2 being my favorite Mitsuru Adachi series. It's brilliant although the "unique" art style puts people off from trying to read any Mitsuru Adachi series. H2 is in my top 10 favorite series



yea thats the one i meant, i always try to start H2 or touch, especially cause i think both are animated and unlicensed, but for some reason i always forget
but ill watch them one of these days, plus i have to finish reading Katsu first


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 29, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> yea thats the one i meant, i always try to start H2 or touch, especially cause i think both are animated and unlicensed, but for some reason i always forget
> but ill watch them one of these days, plus i have to finish reading Katsu first



i love all of adachi's work can't w8 for part3 of crossgame


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 29, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i love all of adachi's work can't w8 for part3 of crossgame



Love Adachi's work. But most people who are new to his work tend to mistake he's series as being mainly about the sports before checking it out, when in fact it's more about the characters. 

BTW I recommend seeing Touch anime it's a great adaption of the manga. All the episode are available on Veoh.com Crossing my fingers that Cross Game gets adapted as well, the manga is popular in Japan so I don't see as to why not.

Oh and


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 30, 2008)

Slam Dunk. By far.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 30, 2008)

Slam Dunk, because I like realistic more


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 30, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Ashita no Joe owns both series, it has one of the most memorable endings in an anime.
> 
> Monty Python
> I remember Joe.
> ...



I've wanted to read Ashita no Joe since I read 20th Century Boys.  If it's Kenji's favorite I figured it must rock.  

Thanks for reminding me to look for it again.

I really liked Slam Dunk though.  I thought it pulled off the rivalry better than most fighting mangas and was funny and exciting all the way through.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 30, 2008)

The classic Slam dunk fo shiz


----------



## Eloking (Oct 31, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo here

(Ok, I didn't read Slam dunk yep. In fact, it's the first time I heard of it so...I'm gonna start it right now )


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 31, 2008)

Slam Dunk kind of stomped. Doesn't mean that HNI is not good, but Slam Dunk... Well, let's say that Inoue stopped at the best moment.


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

Slam Dunk of course.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2010)

Why the fuck did you rez this?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 20, 2010)

Slam Dunk rapes hni on everything.

Even the fighting scenes are better on Slam Dunk ,just Imagine a boxing manga ala Inoue.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't read Slam Dunk (tried two times but failed). So Hajime no Ippo.

Overall though, Hikaru no Go is my favourite sports manga if you count Go as sport


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 20, 2010)

Hard to decide, mainly because HnI has gone from wonderful to awful, whereas SD is much more consistent and ended in a compact manner before becoming bloated and meandering. That being said, I ask myself which I enjoyed more, when they were at their best...and I have to go for HnI, and easily, in fact. HnI at its best was amazingly involving due to the way in which Morikawa captured that 'male ribbing and camaraderie' feeling as well as the taste of gym life. It also effortlessly swung between utterly dramatic moments (Date/Martinez, Mashiba/Miyata, Vorg/Ippo, etc) and side-splitting humour (too many occasions to even name). You felt like the characters became friends, and a lot of the fight scenes worked in such a way as to grip you, even if you had very little interest in boxing at all. When HnI is at its best, it delivers knockout punch after knockout punch, all perfectly timed and placed on the chin. Unfortunately it's an utter mess at the moment, but I won't forget its prime years.

SD is another great manga, but I never felt as connected to the characters as I did with HnI.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 20, 2010)

Hajime No Ippo. 


But hey, where are the fans of Eyeshield21 and Prince of Tennis?


----------



## TalikX (Mar 20, 2010)

Slam Dunk and its not even close.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 20, 2010)

slam dunk is the better manga, too bad inoue ended it so fast cuz i still have to many questions and want to see how things will turn out. still want sakuragi to pwn that shaq wannabe mothafucka


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> slam dunk is the better manga, too bad inoue ended it so fast cuz i still have to many questions and want to see how things will turn out. still want sakuragi to pwn that shaq wannabe mothafucka



You can draw this.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 20, 2010)

got no drawing skills whatsoever, but i could make a cool ass story where they finally win the national championship in their final year as a two man team destroying teams with no difficulty at all.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 20, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> Overall though, *Hikaru no Go* is my favourite sports manga if you count Go as sport



an underrated series. it's definitely one of the better shounen around.


----------



## zuul (Mar 20, 2010)

Slam Dunk

Hajime seems to have a nice main character and all, but the drawing style really turned me off. I should really try to get over it since it's said to be such an awesome sport manga.


----------



## Eloking (Mar 20, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Hajime no Ippo here
> 
> (Ok, I didn't read Slam dunk yep. In fact, it's the first time I heard of it so...I'm gonna start it right now )



Ok, I've read Slam Dunk and I must say that I'm impressed. Still, Ippo is still my favorite since I found it more funny and I sincerely think it got more epic moment.

However, Slam dunk never had any real dull moment and never bored me. Hajime no Ippo in the other hand have a lot of those(the last volumes didn't have anything close to it's prime when Ippo's goal was the Japanese Title).


Btw I'm glad someone bring that thread back. Slam Dunk is a must read for everyone unless you loathe sports mangas.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Hard to decide, mainly because HnI has gone from wonderful to awful, whereas SD is much more consistent and ended in a compact manner before becoming bloated and meandering. That being said, I ask myself which I enjoyed more, when they were at their best...and I have to go for HnI, and easily, in fact. HnI at its best was amazingly involving due to the way in which Morikawa captured that 'male ribbing and camaraderie' feeling as well as the taste of gym life. It also effortlessly swung between utterly dramatic moments (Date/Martinez, Mashiba/Miyata, Vorg/Ippo, etc) and side-splitting humour (too many occasions to even name). You felt like the characters became friends, and a lot of the fight scenes worked in such a way as to grip you, even if you had very little interest in boxing at all. When HnI is at its best, it delivers knockout punch after knockout punch, all perfectly timed and placed on the chin. Unfortunately it's an utter mess at the moment, but I won't forget its prime years.
> 
> SD is another great manga, but I never felt as connected to the characters as I did with HnI.



This.

HnI pre Randy Boy


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 21, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> This.
> 
> HnI pre Randy Boy



Oddly enough, I actually really liked the build-up to the Randy fight...the spar with Itagaki was particularly exciting, with flashes of HnI from its prime. (Come on, who didn't get a rush when Ippo looked like he was gonna step into the ring and take over?) But the actual fight itself...ugh. Disaster. Just terrible.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 21, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> an underrated series. it's definitely one of the better shounen around.



I agree with this. Hikaru no go was really good.

On topic: I've only watched SD up to episode 95 and from what I've seen I'd say that my heart leans towards HNI.
But it seems that SD manga version is far better than its anime version so I can't really judge properly.


----------



## gohan10 (Mar 22, 2010)

Slam Dunk. Hell yea.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 22, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo but Slam Dunk is awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2010)

fxu said:


> Psyren hands down.


lol

Slam Dunk no contest. Haven't read Ashita no Joe though.


----------

